# Bicycle Security V.2



## Psyclist (5 Feb 2013)

JUST A FEW FACTS BEFORE YOU READ THIS GUIDE:








-A Bike Is Stolen Every 71 seconds in England alone with 440,000 thefts reported in the last 12 months.

-TOP 10 CYCLE HOTSPOTS FOR PUBLIC BIKE THEFT IN U.K 2006 -

1.Central London
2.Kingston-upon-Thames
3.Cambridge
4.Bristol
5.York
6.Oxford
7.South West London
8.Brighton
9.Portsmouth
10.Nottingham

-A Survey Shown
1.6 Million U.K Households Were Victim Of Theft From Their Gardens In 2 Years

----------------------------------------------
Welcome to my (version 2) thread on bike security. I will show you my information which I've made myself, along with info from others.

----------------------------------------------
*HOW THIEVES KNOW WHERE YOUR BIKE IS*

You may have your bike stolen from a public place or from your property.

This thread contains information for both home security and public security.

If a thief spots you riding your bike they will follow you to your home to see where you live taking their own precautions for you not to spot them, they then come back to your property late at night to steal your bike.

They may obtain your address through showing interest in your bike for sale, then not turn up. Only to steal your bike whilst you're not in (never meet a stranger who is interested in your bike at your property)

This is how many bikes are stolen from property.

It has been seen in many cases during my observation on bicycle forums, some of which are very shocking stories and which show what levels thieves will go to steal a bicycle.

One of the most shocking stories I had witnessed were thieves who broke into a garage with a crowbar then broke the car window in the garage to move the car into the driveway to break the locks on the bike.

ALL THIS WAS DONE WHILST THE OWNERS SLEPT!!!!!

----------------------------------------------

*YOUR SHED*

The last place you want to put your bike is in a shed, whether you have good padlocks on a shed, thieves will simply unscrew the screws on the latch to get in or use other methods to get into it.

Your shed will always be a target for thieves whether or not the thief knows your bike is in your shed.

Thieves target sheds in random burglary's as they know many people keep expensive gardening machinery (e.g Rotavators) and bicycles in their sheds.

Sheds are very easy to break into as they are made of wood and as sheds are commonly placed a distance from the house it is easy for a thief to make little noise if they should break into it.

There are shed alarms which you can buy, but these still will not be good security.

There are, however, ways to toughen your shed, if you read -> How to toughen up your bike shed.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*YOUR GARAGE*

Your Garage is safer to keep your bike in but not all are alarmed or secure than others.

If you keep your bike in your garage, it is best to have a heavy duty chain and padlock and d-lock and chain the bike round something secure NOT a heating pipe or weak material.

The best thing to secure you bike to is a _*ground anchor*_.

Beware that thieves will find it nearly as easy to break into your garage as a shed if they want your bike, but this varies from garage to garage.




------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*YOUR HOUSE*

Your House is the best place to keep your bike and is always a priority even if you live in a small flat or cramped home it is worth it in the long run.
Common bike thieves rarely burgle houses as most are known as petty thieves. This, however, depends on the thief.

In the case of burglars, it is best you chain your bike around a radiator or something securely built into the house like banisters. 

If you would like to know more about burglary prevention simply *click here* which will take you to the website.

Remember to secure your front and rear wheel together even when left indoors.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*QUICK RELEASE AND PUBLIC PLACES*

Never leave your bike locked to a fence in a discreet place like a park for example. This will only leave the thief with free time and a welcoming to your bike.





When using a D-Lock, secure a tight space (as pictured below) as thieves tend to use bottle jack devices to prize locks open. Making a tight space will prevent this.
Pictured below is using two d-locks. You can still make your front wheel fit with the rear using alterations, if two D-locks are too expensive.









If the thief can't have your bike they will take any quick release parts off your bike like your wheels or your seat.

Never leave it in a place such as the above mentioned for a long period of time, the thief may come back and cut the chain with bolt croppers or a saw.

*HOW TO LOCK UP YOUR BIKE*

*Bike Lock Tip 1 – Choose your location*

Always make sure you don’t attach your bike to something that can easily be broken, moved or lifted off. Spend that extra 5 minutes when you are out and about to find a more secure object and your bike safety will be ensured.
Location tips:
Well lit area with CCTV cameras around are the most ideal

It is preferable to choose an area where other people are around and are frequently walking past. Never leave it in an isolated place

Lock it near to other bikes – there is a decreased chance of thieves picking your bike as there will be easier targets around

*Bike Lock Tip 2 – Buy the best bike lock*

A cheap lock is a false economy so buy the best you can afford. I’m fairly sure I could actually chew through some of the bike locks I see in London! Aim to buy a D-lock with a cable attached to it.

If there is such a thing as a “best bike lock” then these two would be definite contenders:

Kryptonite New York Standard which is available at a surprisingly good price on Amazon. It would take a thief a very long time to get through this lock. It is one of the toughest and remains one of the most recommended bike locks. If you want to keep your bike safe then this is what you want.

The second equally well recommended one is the Abus Granit Xplus. It is very strong and unless the bike thief has some seriously heavy duty equipment it will not move.

*Bike Lock Tip 3 – Use your lock effectively*

Lock the frame, front and back wheel to the object you have secured your bike to.

Make sure the D-lock is tightly fastened so it is not hanging loose between the bike and the object you have locked it to.

Face the D-lock (U-lock) keyway facing down so that they cannot spray liquid into it.

Don’t place the lock too near the ground as then it is easier to leverage them for attack.

*Bike Lock Tip 4 – Use two different locks*

Two different locks will mean thieves need two different types of tool to remove them. They are unlikely to be carrying both of these. I always take my bag with me and put the two locks in there. The one lock is a d-lock and the other is a chain lock.

The bike thief *will* take one look at your bike with the two locks and will look elsewhere.

*Bike Lock Tip 5 – Register your bike*

A registered bike is less likely to be targeted. Obviously make sure you get a sticker that says it is registered to put would-be thieves off. I highly recommend http://www.bikeregister.com/ and http://www.immobilise.com/

*Bike Lock Tip 6 – Remove all accessories*

A bike is less attractive without lights, the seat post etc so make sure you remove these if you have room to carry them with you.

Finally this excellent video below helps re-iterate the main points about how to lock your bike:



-------------------------------------------------

*SECURITY CHAINS AND LOCKS*

No lock is unbreakable - Take that as a note. 

One thing you should always keep in mind is that if a thief wants to steal your bicycle, they will always be able to given enough time, the knowledge needed to break your locks and the right tools.

There are a number of steps you can take to help keep you and your trusted steed together:

-Buy the best locks you can afford.

-Avoid the bad locks.

-Use two locks or more (the more the better)

-Choose a good location.

-Attach your bike to a solid, immovable object.

-Understand the tools and techniques thieves use.

If you're looking for a good bicycle lock the following will tell you all you need to know.

*How to choose a good bike lock*

_*Security rating –*_ in the UK there is the Sold Secure rating system. This classes bike locks as Gold, Silver or Bronze. The three different levels represent how long it will take a bike thief to breach the lock. If you have bicycle insurance then getting a Sold Secure lock is usually part of the terms and conditions.

*Size –* a lock with a bigger locking diameter will mean you can secure it against a wider range of objects. The downside is this gives the thief more space to try and use a lever-aging bar to break the lock.

_*Weight –*_ obviously this is something you need to carry around with you often and any additional weight on the bike means additional pedalling effort. Usually a better bike lock will also be heavier.

_*Maintenance –*_ you should use WD40 to keep the locking mechanism working well and not seizing up especially during cold weather.

_*Spare keys –*_ there is nothing worse than losing your keys just as you are about to set off to work. Most bike locks come with at least two spare keys but a third is often very useful.
--------------
*Cable locks* have a bad reputation for security. They are far easier to cut through than D-Locks. As a secondary lock however they can be a good choice. Steel cable locks will be a better deterrent and also make a thief take longer to cut through if you have one of these with your other lock.

*D-Locks/U-Locks* are a better security option over cable locks and are rather strong depending on how much you pay. However they can be broken open with a jack device if a thief is well equipped.

*Chains & Security* Locks are the best option when it comes to security. But it all depends on what you buy.
-----------------
Abus Steel-O-Flex Granit 1000/800mm would be the best cable lock, I wouldn't recommend anything other than this lock. However not as your primary lock.




Kryptonite New York 3000 NYL is the best U-Lock/D-Lock you can get and is Gold Sold Secure it may cost a lot but it is sold gold secure and will hold up a lot of abuse to be broken.
(Review Here)






Almax Series III is near enough invincible and has took it's test in which it has passed in strength against bolt croppers. It ranges in price from £125-£200 depending on which package you buy but is worth it.
(Review Here)




*Almax* Chains may be heavy to carry but they are very, very sure to be unbreakable and your bike will not be stolen.

I have an *Almax Chain & Squire Lock*, okay so it's £125 - £55 for the Squire lock and £69.95 for the chain, but for a reason.

These are locks you want to avoid (as shown by Almax)



And here's why Almax are one of the best chains you can get in the U.K.



*LIST OF OTHER LOCKS - Credit goes to LFGSS.com on this list:*

Before looking, take a look at Almax Wall of Shame

U-Locks:
_______

1. 16mm Abus Granit Extreme 59 [tied with]
1. 18mm Kryptonite New York Fahgettaboudit Mini (the best) [not big enough for MTBs with fat tyres, fine for road bikes with tighter clearances]

2. 18mm Kryptonite New York M-18 [tied with]
2. 18mm Xena Bullett XUL

3. 19mm Motrax Disclock Large (best value security) [tied with]
3. 16mm OnGuard Brute X4 (best value security, from major company)

*Chains*: (best left at work, or at university, so you can relock it each day)
_______

1. Almax Immobiliser Series IV

*Skewer Locks:*
____________

1. Pitlock (highest security)
2. Hublox Security Skewers (ease of use)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Heavy Duty D-Locks/U-Locks*: (Primary security)
_________________________

18mm/19mm:
______

GRP Superdeals U-Lock [18mm]

Kryptonite New York Fahgettaboudit Mini [18mm]

Kryptonite New York M-18 [18mm]

Master Lock Street Force 10 [18mm] (8 tons pull resistance)

Motrax Disclock Large [19mm] (Badly named, because it is a U-Lock)

Xena Bullett XUL series [18mm] {Alarmed lock} [2.92kgs (210cm); 3.34kgs (270cm); 3.48kgs (310cm)]

16mm/17mm (or equivalent strength):
______
Abus Granit Extreme 59 [16mm] (10 tons pull resistance) [2.9kgs (260cm); 3.06kgs (310cm)]

Abus Granit X-Plus 54 [13mm] (7 tons pull resistance) [1.84kgs (300cm); 1.4kgs (230cm)] [SOLD SECURE GOLD]

Abus Granit Power 59 [16mm] [3.06kgs (310cm); 2.9kgs (260cm)]

BLOK UL X200(Magnum) [16mm]

GRP Superdeals U-Lock [16mm] (round barrel, not square)

Motrax Viper Disc Lock [16mm] (Its actually a U-lock)

Onguard Brute X4 [16mm] (10 tons pull resistance) £27.35 [WARNING: key combinations are few.] [1.864kgs]

Oxford Magnum [16mm] (regular) [SOLD SECURE GOLD]

Oxford Magnum - Large [16mm] £43.47 [SOLD SECURE GOLD]

Trelock BS 510 [16mm] (6 tons pull resistance)

Trelock MB 600 [16mm] (8 tons pull resistance)

Trelock BS 610 [16mm] (7 tons pull resistance) [SOLD SECURE GOLD]

Trimax MAX90 Ultra Max [16mm] (6.5 tons pull resistance / 8 tons expansion resistance)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chains*: [16mm minimum] (Primary security)
(Extremely heavy, and will last long enough to put off most thieves, but not indestructible)
_____________

Almax Immobiliser Series IV (1m chain only) [19mm diameter links!!]

Colossus chain + Viper lock (1.2m chain)

PJB Untouchable [16mm] (1.5m chain)

PJB Untouchable [19mm] (2.0m chain) £169.99 [19mm diameter links!!]

Pragmasis Protector £66.65

Squire Ex-Caliber SS65 £49.95

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Alarm Disc Locks*: (very useful in shared accommodation, outside the pub, or at university - not primary security).
____________

VirtualVillage 6mm Motorcycle alarm disc lock (110db)

JBSL02 Alarm Disc Lock (100db) £22.95

LA-01 Alarm padlock(105db) £16.99 (adequate chainring-based deterrent, but easily cut)

LA-02 Alarm disc lock (100db)

Motrax Alarm Disc Lock (100db)

"New" Alarm Disc Lock (112db)

Oxford Boss (110db)

Oxford Screamer Alarm Disc Lock (100db)

SG Locks Heavy Security 3-01 ()

SNC 808 Alarm Disc Lock (110db)

Xena XBL2-35 (110db)

Xena XPL46 (110db)

Xena Special Offer XZZ6 Alarm (110db)

Xena XZZ6 Alarm Disc Lock (110db)

Alarm Padlocks: (again, nearly essential security but not as primary security).
____________

Krabus XL505 (the original) As used on downtube [very effectively]

No Name Krabus copy

SNC locks (many are Krabus copies)

Faithfull (Krabus copy)

Budget Alarm Padlock (Krabus copy)

Rolson Alarm Padlock (Krabus copy)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Axle / Skewer Locks*: (additional security, NOT primary security)
____________

For solid axles (ie. fixed gear hubs)
Atomic 22 [needs to be bought direct from manufacturer]

Pinhead

Pitlock

For hollow axles (ie. quick release)
Hublox Security Skewers

KF Secura Locking Skewers Set

Pinhead Duo

Pinhead Tri

Pitlock

Trans-X Security Quick Release

Zefal Lock n Roll

*Rear Wheel Lock by AXA:*

The AXA Defender lock is a wheel to frame lock which is permanently mounted on the rear seat stays. It is very common in Europe and stops the bike from being ridden away as well as stopping anyone from stealing the rear wheel from the bike. With the addition of the plug in cable this becomes a good lock choice for people living in a low risk area. It is quick and easy to use and because the key stays in the lock when the bike is in use it is great for those people who are apt to lose keys. If used in combination with a U lock for the front wheel and frame this would be a good system even for higher risk areas.






-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*GROUND ANCHORS*

A Ground Anchor is a number one priority if you store your bike in a garage or next to a wall outside it can only be fixed into a concrete floor. It is simply secured into the concrete floor and is impossible to remove.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ELECTRONIC TAGGING DEVICES*

Tagging Devices are a priority, they are placed on the inside of your bicycle and if your bike is ever stolen it can be recovered.

The ImmobiTag Electronic Cycle Protection Kit is an easy-to-fit device that's embedded into the bike frame and is almost impossible to remove.

http://www.integratedtrackers.com/GPSTrack

There is also ChipNTrace who do a similar Electronic Tagging Device ChipNTrace offer a return service if your bike is found and they also have people going round to shops and trails and are actively trying to stop crime at the trails, shops and centres. They to are involved with the police and have an active watch list that gets updated on their website for all to see.

There is also a data tag device which uses chemical etching and includes 1000 microdots for minor components on sportsbikeshop.co.uk useful for placing on all parts of your bike in case it is taken apart and sold as parts.

You can also watch:* Gone in 60 Seconds Part 1 & 2 - Documentary on Bike Theft In London. *

Thanks for reading, and I hope this helps you protect your bike.

Alex/Psyclist.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Feb 2013)

Great effort, nice job fella


----------



## Psyclist (5 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Great effort, nice job fella


 
Cheers V  Always good to help people.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2013)

And just to add - don't use a cable lock to secure a Brommie.
DAMHIKT


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2013)

Excellent information. Cheers.


----------



## paul04 (6 Feb 2013)

Thanks for spending the time to post this, Very good information


----------



## Psyclist (6 Feb 2013)

paul04 said:


> Thanks for spending the time to post this, Very good information


 
No problem Paul. Let's hope it cuts down bike crime now!


----------



## Octet (6 Feb 2013)

Brilliant article, certainly worth a read and it does make you think!


----------



## Trail Child (6 Feb 2013)

Fantastic post and information. Thanks!


----------



## Kies (6 Feb 2013)

I can only echo what has been said thus far .... A concise and informative post,which i will refer to when buying additional security.
Thank You


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2013)

Good effort. Might be worth a good garage and shed weak spot video as well.


----------



## Alexvs (8 Feb 2013)

This was an eye opener! I've only got a pretty average unrated £35 chain combination lock that I use for my commuter at work. Thankfully we've never had anything stolen from there but I'm still definitely going to be investing in the Kryptonite New York lock you suggested and use the chain as an addition. Thanks


----------



## MacB (8 Feb 2013)

nice collation and the effort is appreciated, a thread well worth pinning up....thank you


----------



## Sara_H (17 Feb 2013)

Anyone here fitted a ground anchor? Can it be done by someone with avarage DIY skills and avarage tools? Also, is the anything similar that can be used to anchor bikes to a wall in a similar fashion?


----------



## Psyclist (17 Feb 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Anyone here fitted a ground anchor? Can it be done by someone with avarage DIY skills and avarage tools? Also, is the anything similar that can be used to anchor bikes to a wall in a similar fashion?


 
Not sure on how easy ground anchors are to install. Probably depends on the anchor, but they need to be secured into the ground properly.

There are wall anchors like this. Pretty decent, but again, it has to be secured properly.


----------



## Sara_H (17 Feb 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Not sure on how easy ground anchors are to install. Probably depends on the anchor, but they need to be secured into the ground properly.
> 
> There are wall anchors like this. Pretty decent, but again, it has to be secured properly.


Thank you - thats the kind of thing I was thinking of, was planning to wall mount my sons bikes (everyday bike, BMX and speedway bike) to make more floor space in garage.


----------



## avsd (17 Feb 2013)

Great effort. Well written and informative. Thank you.


----------



## Daniel L (17 Feb 2013)

Thank you for this post. Excellent information.


----------



## Daniel L (3 Mar 2013)

sorry dont meant to double post but it wont let me edit it.. 

Just a quick fyi ... if you are thinking of registering your bike on https://www.bikeregister.com 

There is *10%* discount code (until 31 Dec 2013):
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/common/voucher/print.aspx?voucher=bikeregister-1


----------



## rb58 (11 May 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Anyone here fitted a ground anchor? Can it be done by someone with avarage DIY skills and avarage tools? Also, is the anything similar that can be used to anchor bikes to a wall in a similar fashion?


I have a ground anchor. It was pretty easy to install, but you do need to follow the instructions quite carefully as you don't get a second chance with the resin etc. Mine is a Torc. I think I only needed a good hammer drill, everything else was provided, including the drill bit. I've mated it to an Almax IV chain a Squire shackle lock as shown above. That's about as good a combination as you can get I suspect. Not cheap though. The chain goes round two bikes, so even if they can break the ground anchor, it's still going to require a huge effort, and a lot of noise, to break the chain. However, the Almax chain and Squire lock combination is not one you could realistically take with you on a ride. It's very, very heavy.

Nice article @Psyclist - thanks or taking the time to put it together.


----------



## korsch (3 Jun 2013)

Good work. I use an Abus Steel-O-Flex lock for years now. It never failed


----------



## richyrich (24 Jun 2013)

And don't expect anyone to report it even if it's in broad daylight


----------



## asterix (10 Aug 2013)

I can't help feeling that the police shouldn't be demonstrating how easy it is to nick a bike and get away with it.


----------



## Milo (12 Aug 2013)

I was left wondering this tbh.


----------



## lesley_x (24 Sep 2013)

This worries me. Both my bikes are expensive (£1k each) and I want to start using them to get around more but I'm so scared they get stolen. I have bike insurance but if my previous experiences with insurance companies are anything to go by, they probably won't pay out anyway, they will wriggle out of it somehow! Even apart from the monetary aspect I'd be gutted to lose my road bike with the many happy miles we have spent together. 

If I cycle to work my boss lets me store it indoors, how amazing is that. But I'd like to cycle into town, hospital appts etc... What do you guys do? It seems silly to have expensive bikes you're too scared to use. And I've read/heard that bike locks are really ineffective, they can get through pretty much anything. People who steal bikes are evil


----------



## Koga (24 Sep 2013)

Lesley_x
You have read all the feedback in this forum. Best tip I can give you is to have a bike nobody wants to steal. So as a minimum it has to look old and unloved, so this probably excludes your current bikes !


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Sep 2013)

To lesley

I ride around london on an old chro-mo Ridgeback - bike that first got me back into cycling - circa 1997 - and though I now have maybe 5 bikes and others far more expensive it's now turned into my favourite bike even though it doesn't look like much and is only 7/21 speed. It also has bits of duck tape on it, mostly for practical reasons to do with cable rub/water getting in a loose gear shifter. Frame has plenty of scratches. All helps it look like a poor resale prospect.

In London plenty of other bikes parked that look far more marketable.

So I'd get a decent steel/chro-mo framed bike (but definitely not flashy), good basic bits (nothing wrong with Alivio), don't put anything too flash on it or try to look cool and just enjoy it. I've eventually (I'm a slow learner) decided that there's a lot of ***sh*t talked about bikes.

Save your other bikes for racing/club runs or whatever.


----------



## StuUngar (1 Oct 2013)

Really great comprehensive guide - excellent advice.

My last few thefts a few years ago were from my locked garage not realising how crap the locks are - doh! TBH it could probably be opened with a spam key - it wasn't "popped".

As a result I got a couple of wall anchors and some Asec metal garage door bolts. Unless they are lock smiths then the only way into the garage is to literally cut a massive hole in it which would create loads of noise.

The Oxford wall anchors are damn secure with hefty bolts. I did need to get some huge drill bits that only lasted for the job but were only about £8 off Ebay. Think it cost me about £60 to sort the garage which is a small price to be 99% sure that the bikes are safe.

If not then the insurance will have to pay out - there isn't much more I could do to make it any more secure.

Thieves round my way have been using Strava to track down bikes. Some guy recently had his alleged £3500 bike in his "secure" shed behind a locked gate and reckons the thieves brazenly followed him home. As a result I always start my Garmin around 1/2 - 1 mile away from home & same when I return.


----------



## M1ke (14 Oct 2013)

Great post!


----------



## Davidc (14 Oct 2013)

Good post.

A good, VERY loud movement alarm attached to the bike is another useful addition. Mine have scared off thieves a couple of times and resulted in one being caught. Only really useful in busy places though. (Not to mention deafening club members and a few from this forum).

Ground anchors are easy to install into concrete floors, but a good hammer drill is needed. They're not very expensive either. My bikes share 2 with the ladders.

Wall anchors are similar, my wife's bike has one to itself. In one theft I'm aware of the thieves took a chunk of wall with them though.

No bikes in my shed, but the garden tools are protected with alarm mines. If I kept bikes in there I'd have the shed on the house alarm.

It's worth having the garage (if it's near the house) connected to the house alarm if you have one. A door detector and a PIR are needed.

A final thought is that I have a cheap bike for round town use, so if thieves do get it I can stand the loss. (The excess on the insurance is more than it's worth). The expensive one doesn't get used for shopping and general transport so doesn't get parked unattended very much.


----------



## StuUngar (17 Oct 2013)

Garage door bolts £27 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asec-AS1997...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382010266&sr=8-1&keywords=asec

Makes your garage infinitely more secure and easy to fit as long as you know how to use a drill & can measure accurately. An hours work.

You may need some additional drill bits and I suggest getting them of Ebay is the cheapest. To fit the key covers you will either need a riveter or some decent adhesive. I haven't bothered and the locks are fine & must be galvanised.


----------



## sazzaa (17 Oct 2013)

StuUngar said:


> Thieves round my way have been using Strava to track down bikes.



Well that's worrying.


----------



## GuardTwin (26 Nov 2013)

I was locking my bike and I heard an alarm right behind me and everyone looked....my foot hit the pedal which moved the pedal a little, i thought it would never shut up, but it does come with a big heavy box by the looks of it.... Would not mind having one but the box is heavy when the owner rushed over and asked if anyone touched it. I did tell him it was my foot and he was fine, I asked about it and he said it can be heavy on hills but yet his bike is a battery powered bike.


----------



## Justiffa (6 Dec 2013)

Very informative, tq


----------



## Rouge79 (26 Jan 2014)

a great article.

I'm going to store my new bike in a secured bike room that my block has (no more room indoors) but I'm still crapping myself at leaving there. 2 gold kryptonite locks will help put my mind at rest


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jan 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> To lesley
> 
> I ride around london on an old chro-mo Ridgeback - bike that first got me back into cycling - circa 1997 - and though I now have maybe 5 bikes and others far more expensive it's now turned into my favourite bike even though it doesn't look like much and is only 7/21 speed. It also has bits of duck tape on it, mostly for practical reasons to do with cable rub/water getting in a loose gear shifter. Frame has plenty of scratches. All helps it look like a poor resale prospect.
> 
> ...


My Ridgeback sounds like its brother (or at least cousin)
502 CS Adventure frame
Deore/ Alivio mix on trans, brakes, and lever set up
Hand laced wheels with Mavic rims/Marathon 28's
Brooks B17 Narrow
Topeak system rack &top bag/pannier setup
I use this bike far more than any of my others and it keeps evolving into now a flat bar tourer which with a big pair of Carradice panniers and a Topeak Bikamper tent I can quite happily cover over 100 miles in a day and stay out for over a week. Its also been known to pull a trailer laden with shopping, building materials and garden plants.
I generally resurrect old Raleighs into my bikes but this old Ridgeback comes in for a special mention, commuter, touring it does it all and if I could only keep 1 this would be it


----------



## Schmilliemoo (28 Jan 2014)

This might be a stupid question but here goes. Is there a lock that is secure and not too heavy to carry around? I used to use abus to lock up my motorbikes. Maybe it's worth locking a cycle with a moto lock??
Any recommends very welcome


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Jan 2014)

A "nasty" one as well.

Park your bike next to a more valuable and vulnerable machine - making it the less attractive option


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Jan 2014)

This is an interesting one from the US

Dual interest for the bike theft angle, but also the stereotyping of the "Offenders" ABC's "What would you do?




I would love to be a fly on the wall when the guy at 11:00 got home!


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Jan 2014)

Schmilliemoo said:


> This might be a stupid question but here goes. Is there a lock that is secure and not too heavy to carry around? I used to use abus to lock up my motorbikes. Maybe it's worth locking a cycle with a moto lock??
> Any recommends very welcome



By definition, a light lock will be easy to break. In the end, you have to accept a balance between weight and level of security. If I'm using one of my best bikes, then I have a 11mm hardened 2 kg chain lock which sits in a little bag under the top tube. Think of it as building up your endurance in having to carry it around.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Jan 2014)

raleighnut said:


> My Ridgeback sounds like its brother (or at least cousin)
> 502 CS Adventure frame


Mine's the 520sx tho I have absolutely no idea what the sx stands for.Square taper crankset (recently replaced for £25), 1 inch threaded headset. Have also used mine as a tourer and it's great.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Jan 2014)

I may PM you on this topic as well to avoid boring other folk with bizarre fandom. May ask you a few questions as well if that's OK.


----------



## Schmilliemoo (29 Jan 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> By definition, a light lock will be easy to break. In the end, you have to accept a balance between weight and level of security. If I'm using one of my best bikes, then I have a 11mm hardened 2 kg chain lock which sits in a little bag under the top tube. Think of it as building up your endurance in having to carry it around.



Yeah I think I realised that. I was hoping some boffin might have come up with an amazing solution made out of weapons grade titanium or similar. 2kg isn't too bad.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> I may PM you on this topic as well to avoid boring other folk with bizarre fandom. May ask you a few questions as well if that's OK.


Yeah mate no sweat


----------



## User16625 (23 Feb 2014)

If expensive bike security fails in seconds then what real advantage does that have over cheap bicycle security? Better off with a modestly priced lock or 2 to prevent people simply riding off. In my case my bicycle is not left for very long in public and often still within my view while locked up.


----------



## Silver Fox (20 May 2014)

StuUngar said:


> As a result I got a couple of wall anchors and some Asec metal garage door bolts. Unless they are lock smiths then the only way into the garage is to literally cut a massive hole in it which would create loads of noise.
> 
> Thieves round my way have been using Strava to track down bikes. Some guy recently had his alleged £3500 bike in his "secure" shed behind a locked gate and reckons the thieves brazenly followed him home. As a result I always start my Garmin around 1/2 - 1 mile away from home & same when I return.



They don't need Strava to find where your bike lives, all a thief needs is the opportunity. That's why you need to be aware of who's watching when you get home with your bike. I used to keep my bikes in the garage but just once let my guard down when I was putting them away, the next morning they were gone. I had those additional garage locks fitted but they were useless as the thieves rammed the garage door with a vehicle taking the complete frame out.

These days my bikes live in my flat and I'm even more aware of who could be following me especially when the bikes are on the car roof.


----------



## Cush (25 May 2014)

I liked this thread, the only problem is that I have Kryptonite Newyork and it weighs a ton and is really far too heavy to carry for every day use I also have a Kryptonite cable with a padlock that I do generally use. Is there a light weight alternative to the Newyork that can be carried to the shops etc?.


----------



## Luba (26 May 2014)

I use a Kryptonite Evolution Mini that is very light. I also carry a 4D Maglite so if any scrote is attempting to half inch my bike upon my return I can light his face up and get a good pic!

This is a great thread OP. 

If the police actually did anything about bike theft it would be a step forward. Unfortunately they couldn't care less. And for many this is their main means of transport. If your car was nicked you'd expect the police to bother investigating - and if they catch someone - they should be sent to prison.

If the penalties were harsher, and there was a risk of a prison sentence, less bikes would be stolen and chopped up and sold on Ebay. Sadly they're not.

The problem with the UK is that cyclists are seen as utter scum by many. 

It's all good an well the average Joe voting for UKIP - cos he seems like a guy that goes down the pub - without actually knowing jack all about his policies. Someone needs to stand up for cyclists and bring us in line with European countries when it comes to attitude and infrastructure.

Traveling to Scandinavia, Germany and The Netherlands it's completely disheartening coming back and riding in this country. 

There is a big online community for cyclists thanks to the recent upsurge for the hobby / sport / commute / fitness. I'm certain they'd get more votes than the Liberal Democrats.

I'd call it The Bike Party. I'm pretty sure Martyn Ashton would be keen to help out.


----------



## Learnincurve (29 May 2014)

I have a question. Bike lockers in towns. How secure are they really?


----------



## leemo (29 Jun 2014)

If you live in a high crime area like London consider the two bike strategy:

A best bike for long weekend rides or going places where you have secure indoor parking.

A cheap bike which you can park up on the street.

My cheapo is an old 3speed which cost 150 and I secure with an evolution mini d lock. It looks crap but i have serviced it well so it is actually a reasonable ride. Perfect for,leaving at the train station or outside the pub without having to worry. Even if it does get nicked it's not the end of the world having cost not much more than a couple of decent locks anyway.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jul 2014)

Today i have ordered 2 floor anchors which i intend to secure to the concrete under the shed base which the motorbike chains will go through and bought some of those bolts you hammer into the ground then screw it in tight to secure the shed floor to the concrete as well.Next month the walls will be reinforced as well.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2014)

Its becoming a Cycle Bunker, good on ya. I'd electrify mine if we didn't have cats, maybe a "cattle wire" transformer.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jul 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Its becoming a Cycle Bunker, good on ya. I'd electrify mine if we didn't have cats, maybe a "cattle wire" transformer.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2014)

Used to fell a lot safer before we "lost" our German Shepard last year, Maz won't let me have another one but to be honest I doubt we could ever have a dog as good again. Best dog of the 5 I've ever had and yes the 6 cats used to bully him.


----------



## Das (27 Jul 2014)

Pretty unimpressed with the Links attempt to beef up shed security tbh. Why would you use normal bolts on the hinges when you would use Coach Bolts with no head on the outside instead? Also pretty pointless spray painting the windows when you can just spec your shed without windows. If you need a window buy a second hand UPVC one, dirt cheap off gumtree etc. Beef up the door frame with some 2x4/2x6, and the actual door too. Then you can add a couple of Mortice locks and a couple of Hinge Bolts for extra security too.


----------



## Big Nick (27 Jul 2014)

I did some research a while back locally and found the vast majority of bikes stolen were taken from the owners home address and were not secured with any sort of lock.......food for thought


----------



## cyberknight (7 Aug 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Its becoming a Cycle Bunker, good on ya. I'd electrify mine if we didn't have cats, maybe a "cattle wire" transformer.


----------



## crdf (12 Aug 2014)

This is really discouragin, Gone In 60 Seconds - The Bike Crime Wave: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhPzF-hyC7Q


----------



## confusedcyclist (18 Dec 2014)

crdf said:


> This is really discouragin, Gone In 60 Seconds - The Bike Crime Wave:
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhPzF-hyC7Q



Did you see how flimsy that cable lock was. D-locks all the way!


----------



## SteCenturion (22 Dec 2014)

Das said:


> Pretty unimpressed with the Links attempt to beef up shed security tbh. Why would you use normal bolts on the hinges when you would use Coach Bolts with no head on the outside instead? Also pretty pointless spray painting the windows when you can just spec your shed without windows. If you need a window buy a second hand UPVC one, dirt cheap off gumtree etc. Beef up the door frame with some 2x4/2x6, and the actual door too. Then you can add a couple of Mortice locks and a couple of Hinge Bolts for extra security too.


Good call on the Coach Bolts, used them on my shed for years & fingers crossed, no issues so far, but a determined thief will just rip the panels off.

What I have wondered is, is there any sort of tracker as used on cars that could be put inside frames etc & if not why not ?

Impractical maybe, easily found & removed ? 

I dunno, answers on a postcard.


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Dec 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Good call on the Coach Bolts, used them on my shed for years & fingers crossed, no issues so far, but a determined thief will just rip the panels off.
> 
> What I have wondered is, is there any sort of tracker as used on cars that could be put inside frames etc & if not why not ?
> 
> ...



They do exist.


----------



## chrisuren (2 Jan 2015)

Great thread, loads of info in the comments.

Personally I recommend the *Kryptonite Evo Series 4 D Lock *and some *pedal padlocks *all in about £55 and I think that is a good amount to spend on security.


----------



## Bike Boomer (11 Jan 2015)

Excellent information. Thanks!!!


----------



## lpretro1 (16 Jan 2015)

Look at Datatag security stuff


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jan 2015)

Just about to start adding an inner skin of plywood to my bike store, i know its not much of an extra security but it should make it a lille harder to get into if the get through the side wall and find another layer , then theirs the ground anchors into the concrete drive under the store .


----------



## anotherDave (22 Jan 2015)

Das said:


> Pretty unimpressed with the Links attempt to beef up shed security tbh. Why would you use normal bolts on the hinges when you would use Coach Bolts with no head on the outside instead? Also pretty pointless spray painting the windows when you can just spec your shed without windows. If you need a window buy a second hand UPVC one, dirt cheap off gumtree etc. Beef up the door frame with some 2x4/2x6, and the actual door too. Then you can add a couple of Mortice locks and a couple of Hinge Bolts for extra security too.



Pragmasis have some good products for sheds.

Their "beef up kit" (coach bolts and drill bit)

http://securityforbikes.com/beef-up-kit.php

Shed shackle, multiple securing points to prevent/delay the wall anchor being crowbarred off the wall.

http://securityforbikes.com/shed-shackle.php

General advice.

http://securityforbikes.com/wooden-shed-security-advice.php


----------



## hennbell (16 Mar 2015)

Lots of good information but so sad. You cant leave your bike in your own shed, shocking.


----------



## RufusChucklebutty (9 Apr 2015)

Theives use battery grinders now, no D lock or chain is secure anymore. I just had a generator stolen that way.

Where do we go from here ?

Personally I'm a welder, and I will be fabricating something so outrageously big out of girders that it will take a demolition firm to remove it.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (16 Aug 2015)

A word from sad experience. It's bloody obvious after the event, but if you're securing your bike up in the garage or shed, make sure you also secure any tools that could be used to remove your lock, such as your angle grinder etc.

Probably illegal, but I looked around my garage for areas that prying fingers may want to test, and lined them with carpet grippers so there was a chance of some DNA evidence. I've changed it now, but I also left a tempting gap with a somewhat more robust arrangement, but unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately) there were no takers.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Aug 2015)

RufusChucklebutty said:


> Theives use battery grinders now, no D lock or chain is secure anymore. I just had a generator stolen that way.
> 
> Where do we go from here ?
> 
> Personally I'm a welder, and I will be fabricating something so outrageously big out of girders that it will take a demolition firm to remove it.


You can buy metal cages that you put up inside a shed, of course you could build one yourself if your a welder


----------



## rideswithmoobs (19 Nov 2015)

A fookin big dog works a treat. No one gets within spitting distance of my garage or drive even, without him running to "say hello" with his teeth ☺️☺️ Good Fido


----------



## rideswithmoobs (19 Nov 2015)

I often think if I caught someone in garage, I would send Fido in and close the roller door before quietly walking away........oops officer, it was an unfortunate accident.


----------



## the bald eagle (13 Dec 2015)

New here so go easy on me!

Firstly, cracking thread and brilliant opening post. Many thanks!

I know that the first priority is to put thieves off, but where do you stand on the bike chips you can get? I know you can pick them up for a reasonable price but are they any good? I was thinking of getting them for my bikes (not that they're worth much).


----------



## Mr. Cow (2 Jan 2016)

Haven't read the whole thread, but if you keep your bike in your garage then it might be worth installing further locking points on your garage door. Some manufacturers offer kits (eg, "garador") which simply bolt on and expand the locking points from 2 to 4. Also get your garage door fitted with a contact and wired to your intruder alarm if you have one. Set your alarm to monitor the external doors/downstairs when you go to bed at night.

Worth noting that most bike insurance companies consider your garage as "external" if there is no integral personnel door. In which case your bike would need to be locked to an immovable object such as a ground anchor for the insurance to be valid if a claim was ever made.


----------



## bigjim (6 Jan 2016)

IMO it's worth spending time stopping them getting into the garage in the first place. I've had a few attempted break-ins but the internal alarms have triggered and they have legged it but the doors and locks have been damaged. I have therefore had to spent time and money replacing them. I now put my wheelie bins up against the door especially the noisy bottle ones. They are also alarmed. I also back the car up to the door. I sometimes lock the driveway gates as well. Anything as a deterrent. Next week I'm installing sensor lights. I've just bought and fitted this.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301681212599?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Quite impressed with the quality. Really heavy duty and a good price.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2016)

Big Jim, just be wary of the cheap padlocks - easy to 'pick'. 

I've spent a fair amount of time beefing the garage up, and it's stopped two attempts so far.


----------



## bigjim (17 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Big Jim, just be wary of the cheap padlocks - easy to 'pick'.
> 
> I've spent a fair amount of time beefing the garage up, and it's stopped two attempts so far.


They have had a go at mine three times and the alarms have scared them off. Trouble is each time they have damaged the door or cut the hasps. Never picked the locks. I don't think the local muppets have got the intelligence. They just turn up with boltcutters so I hope this new heavy duty hasp will stop that. I looked up some expensive padlocks but they were all able to be picked within seconds by an experienced bike thief. I think it was a RIDE article.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2016)

CISA Padlocks are the way to go - I use one at work for the bike locker (or did as I won't be cycling to work any more)


----------



## bigjim (18 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> CISA Padlocks are the way to go - I use one at work for the bike locker (or did as I won't be cycling to work any more)


Can I have your not used lock then?


----------



## Daryn (22 Feb 2016)

Good read thanks


----------



## ray-s (6 Mar 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI1cCfBmTbw


----------



## ray-s (6 Mar 2016)

I use 4 of these on the garage door. Side window has a metal frame on the inside. Fire door into utility has 2 five lever locks. Probably extend house alarm into garage.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Enfield-G...048220?hash=item4abf4c999c:g:QvcAAOSw4SlV7huP


----------



## cyberknight (6 Mar 2016)

Seen this on another forum for reinforcing wooden sheds walls
http://www.screwfix.com/p/sabrefix-builders-band-stainless-steel-20mm-x-9-6m/59863


----------



## migrantwing (27 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> CISA Padlocks are the way to go - I use one at work for the bike locker (or did as I won't be cycling to work any more)



Not a bad price either, Fossy!


----------



## mm1995 (31 Aug 2016)

I did some research on this one day, and what really got me thinking was - if there are 370,000 bikes stolen every year (probably much more than that, because most thefts go unreported), and about 6,000,000 people use bikes to commute, then about 1-2 bikes in 20 are stolen. This seems like a really large proportion, which leads to the question - who buys those bikes? I mean, most of them must be stolen from law-abiding citizens and then bought by (slightly gullible) law-abiding citizens somewhere else. 

This led me to think that bike theft, which impacts almost everyone (apparently a majority of commuters will have their bike stolen at some point), is actually one of the few problems which could be solved by legislation. If everyone registered their bike (like they do with cars), and then reported thefts, and then checked the database when buying used gear, then the market for stolen bikes would shrink immensely. And since everyone is already paying 30pounds+ for a lock at the moment, I don't think anyone would mind a 20 quid registration fee if it would really make their bike safer. I know that we already have bike registers in place, but they are non-compulsory and hardly anyone uses them, and this seems to be one of those things which only work if everyone's in. That's just my 2p.

As for not getting your bike stolen in the current situation - there doesn't seem to be any hard research available, but anecdotal evidence points out that there are two main types of bike thief:

- The unprofessional (and this seems to be the majority), most likely looking for a quick money fix (since bikes are so easy to liquidate), who'll most likely be going around town with cable cutters and looking for easy catches
- The professional, who'll have all the tools he needs (and a 50 pound portable angle grinder with a cutting blade will beat any lock), will keep an eye out for the really good bikes and steal them

Since no lock known to man will stand to a couple minutes with an angle grinder (and do not count on passers-by - a person in high-vis can do whatever they want in the middle of the city centre and no-one will bat an eye), there is no way you can protect your bike when it's outside from the professional thief. Except maybe for not using a fancy bike when running errands around town.
As for the majority of thiefs, a short walk around town will show you that there are a lot (and I mean A LOT) really good bikes fixed to remotely located racks with cheap cable locks, so a good U-lock to secure your back wheel & frame, and then a cable to secure the front wheel (maybe the saddle as well), will probably be enough to disencourage the opportunist thief. As someone elsewhere on the internet put it - you don't have to run faster than the bear, you only need to run faster than the friend who's running with you. The surest (although maybe slightly unethical) way to secure your bike is to find a bike which looks better than yours and is not secured very well, and then lock your not-as-fancy bike next to it with a better lock.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Aug 2016)

All very true mm 1995. My fave bike around town (and elsewhere these days if truth be told) looks like nowt and much to my surprise (after inititially doubting the advice) is usually locked with 2 d locks. 95 per cent plus of bikes must look like a better nicking prospect. Have just spent £80 on its pristine double which has spent 20 years in a garage but i think 2 locks will still be enough.


----------



## DMan001 (7 Sep 2016)

Such a comprehensive post! Thanks so much


----------



## Drewski (6 Oct 2016)

Some great advice there 

A word on combination locks.......having recently returned to cycling I was looking in my garage for a lock to use the other day, I found a couple of chains but no padlocks to fit them but I also found an "Onguard" combination lock. I'd originally found this lock on the path outside my place a few years ago and hung onto it, presumedly it had fallen off someone elses bike. As it wasn't mine, I didn't know the number but it only took me a few minutes yesterday to crack it. There *is* a method, (I won't go into it here), and a big mistake a lot of people make is setting it with their year of birth. Thieves know people do this and it's a dead givaway for the first two numbers. Indeed, the number on my one turned out to be "1974". Personally, I'd never buy one.....and I'm only using this until I get another padlock.....not only are they easy to crack, but the cable is pretty weak too. My favourite method of protection is to have a bike that rides well...but looks awful  Personalised and "messy" looking bikes don't fetch as much as a nice bright & shiny one so don't get picked on as much. Strange to think now but before Mountain bikes came out, here in Cambridge one of those really cheap and feeble combination locks with a chain that looks like a bracelet, (see below), would keep your bike safe most of the time..........there wasn't many £1K + bikes around then though. I wouldn't feel safe leaving an expensive bike anywhere nowadays 
Incidentally, even locked up bikes aren't safe, a favourite "game" for the single brain cell knuckle draggers at "booting out time" here is to kick the wheels of cycles in until it's unridable.

Cheap & feeble combo lock from the early '80s that would actually suffice for most bikes back then:-





This is the Onguard lock:-


----------



## Lonestar (6 Oct 2016)

Drewski said:


> Incidentally, even locked up bikes aren't safe here, a favourite"game" for the single brain cell knuckle draggers at "booting out time" here is to kick the wheels of cycles in until it's unridable.



Yes I've noticed that in places.Very sad,there really are some cretins out there.

I stopped using cables locks in about 1990...Should had known before that as I had a bike nicked in 1988 and 1990.Also an attempted one in 1985 that I disturbed.


----------



## DaveReading (6 Oct 2016)

Drewski said:


> Thieves know people do this and it's a dead givaway for the first two numbers. Indeed, the number on my one turned out to be "1974".



Are you seriously suggesting that thieves steal bikes by attempting to guess or deduce the combination?


----------



## Drewski (6 Oct 2016)

It can be easier than cutting the cable and doesn't look as suspicious. They don't guess it, there's a method where the actual numbers are irrelavent. Mind you, I've had to cut locks off several family bikes when keys have been lost, in broad daylight and busy places too, and nobody has said a word


----------



## DaveReading (6 Oct 2016)

Drewski said:


> They don't guess it, there's a method where the actual numbers are irrelavent.



Yes, I'm aware that some cheap combination locks can be opened by feel - I've had occasion to do that with my kids' bikes in the past.

That's why I was confused by your reference to the inadvisability of using certain combinations as it doesn't really make any difference to how easy it is.


----------



## Drewski (6 Oct 2016)

If you have a good idea what the first two numbers are, you only have two left to crack, so it takes half the time.
Oh...and it's not using any "feel" technique either  The Onguard one didn't really give much indication by feel of the correct settings but the cheaper ones are indeed a bit of a joke..


----------



## Drewski (6 Oct 2016)

No stethoscope required either


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Oct 2016)

Drewski said:


> If you have a good idea what the first two numbers are, you only have two left to crack, so it takes half the time.
> Oh...and it's not using any "feel" technique either  The Onguard one didn't really give much indication by feel of the correct settings but the cheaper ones are indeed a bit of a joke..



Actually, it is massively less than half the time.


----------



## DaveReading (6 Oct 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Actually, it is massively less than half the time.



Depends on the lock.

With the ones you can unlock by feel, each number in turn takes the same length of time (a few seconds).


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Oct 2016)

I thnk milfloat was referring to the maths of it.


----------



## DaveReading (7 Oct 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> I thnk milfloat was referring to the maths of it.



Yes, but the maths is different depending on whether you can establish the setting for each wheel independently or you need to try every value for each in combination.


----------



## DaveReading (7 Oct 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> I thnk milfloat was referring to the maths of it.



Yes, but the maths is different depending on whether you can establish the setting for each wheel independently or you need to try every value for each in combination.


----------



## dim (7 Oct 2016)

There are guys walking around Cambridge with these or similar in shopping bags:





no lock or chain can stop them ... it takes them seconds to cut through a lock or chain

they steal bikes in broad daylight. It's sad, but I never leave any of my good bikes (I have 3) locked in a public place.

If I need to lock my bike up somewhere in the city, I take my old MTB which has pannier bags (my shopping bike) and try and lock it somewhere where there are cctv cameras.... They even tried to steal the bags, so I have them secured with heavy duty cable ties

I heard that guys are coming from London on the trains, and they are stealing bikes at the new Cambridge station bike parking area.... they then just hop onto the next train to London with your bike


----------



## Drewski (10 Oct 2016)

That's really rough when you can't use a bike for fear of it being stolen  Out of interest, are alarms ever used on cycles?


----------



## Dannz (4 Nov 2016)

Has anyone tried GPS locators? (sends SMS with location)


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2016)

Dannz said:


> Has anyone tried GPS locators? (sends SMS with location)


How about live tracking. Posistion is shown on a map.

New warehouse buildings tend to block/degrade the signal though. Done over 10 years ago., borrowed from the motorcycle industry.


----------



## Riding in Circles (3 May 2017)

Or you can just keep 20 pigs, no one will steal a bike from someone who keeps 20 pigs.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 May 2017)

No-one wearing a hi-viz jacket would be challenged if they were cutting off a lock with an angle grinder. Just looks like a council workman removing an abandoned bike.


----------



## Celticdog (30 Jun 2017)

Pikey fookers! don't you just love 'em? Anyone wnt to buy a stinky primo? mega cheap to you my friend!


----------



## AndyMack (17 Aug 2017)

Being a new bike owner I must say I've found this entire thread utterly depressing. 
Why do people have to be such James Blunt's.


----------



## DSK (8 Sep 2019)

Great original post and some good contributions as I scanned the pages but, will read the thread as time time allows.

I had a mountain bike stolen that my dad bought me from the USA during a trip from my local college when I was young. Absolutely distressing and now as the cost of bikes easily sky rockets losses will be no better. 

As a born again cyclist, I am looking for something compact and portable but, as strong as possible (aren't we all), so will have to review the comments and recommendations as carry an Almax 16mm is not easy or practical even on a motorcycle let alone a pedal cycle!

For what its worth, I always cycle around the blocks if traffic/foot fall looks a bit heavy around my house ensuring I don't slow down as I approach it, so it looks like I am just cycling in the neighbourhood and then when its quiet, I dive in.


----------



## Skanker (12 Sep 2019)

I have to keep both my bikes inside my boat even though I don’t really have the space, I am moored just a few miles from number 2 on the list.
It’s not just bikes they steal in Kingston though, they pinch anything that’s not bolted down. Some loser even stole scratched old Perspex windows out of a poor old guys boat a few months back, leaving him draughty and cold in his nice peaceful home.
Lock it up tight or lose it if you’re ever in this neighbourhood!


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Oct 2019)

Two year resurrection of 2017 thread. @Shaun 's 'Similar threads' addition has had a noticeable 'resurrection coefficient' effect.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2019)

I rely on a good, old fashioned "Trespassers will be shot" sign. It seems to sow enough seeds of doubt that no one has ever had a go.


----------



## southcoast (16 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> I have to keep both my bikes inside my boat even though I don’t really have the space, I am moored just a few miles from number 2 on the list.
> It’s not just bikes they steal in Kingston though, they pinch anything that’s not bolted down. Some loser even stole scratched old Perspex windows out of a poor old guys boat a few months back, leaving him draughty and cold in his nice peaceful home.
> Lock it up tight or lose it if you’re ever in this neighbourhood!



About 40 years ago I had a motorcycle and various other parts stolen in Kingston. The bike turned up six months later a little worse for wear! Sounds like things haven’t changed much.


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I rely on a good, old fashioned "Trespassers will be shot" sign. It seems to sow enough seeds of doubt that no one has ever had a go.


Around here, they had to add "survivors will be shot again"!


----------



## Gunk (15 Nov 2019)

Sadly here in Oxford thefts are so prevalent and roads are so bad you see very few decent bikes within the city. I never ride into town on a decent bike, we have a 10 year old Ridgeback ladies bike with a couple of baskets on and we all just use that, it blends in and isn’t worth much if it does end up getting stolen.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I rely on a good, old fashioned "Trespassers will be shot" sign. It seems to sow enough seeds of doubt that no one has ever had a go.


even better i have a never mind the dog beware of the kids sign


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (12 Mar 2021)

I am locking my bike in my carpark. I double lock it and always put a cover on it. Fortunately there are several other bikes in the carpark without covers and are old and cheap bikes. The cover protects from the rain as well. When out and about I use a cable lock to temporary lock it whilst I enter cornerstore for refuel. So far no one I believe has attempted to steal my bike. Although other crimes are up in the area. Even home burglaries including low level flats.

Let me say that the OP did a great job at presenting this. Unfortunately as I recently learned that locks are just deterrents. Lock picking thieves abound. Most locks can be picked given skill and time. So get the best lock one can and lock to solid objects.


----------



## iggypop37 (7 Apr 2021)

only bike of mine Ive ever caught anyone trying to nick was a folding 26 inch wheel dahon . they'd damn near got through the cheap cable lock. Its now in the back of my car under a blanket. Sister in London has had dozens nicked.


----------



## Big John (7 Apr 2021)

I work as a volunteer mechanic for a bike charity. I had to remove a cable lock from the bike of one of the charities trustees whose key had broken in his lock. I'd got some bolt croppers at home and it took all of three nanoseconds to snip the cable. I told him to get a decent D lock. The other day I saw a video on YouTube that showed how crazily simple it was, with the right tool, to open a D lock. Took the guy about 30 seconds. This was one of the Kryptonite ones that cost a fortune. If they want your bike, I mean REALLY want it, then I'm not sure what can be done to stop them.


----------



## DaveReading (7 Apr 2021)

Big John said:


> The other day I saw a video on YouTube that showed how crazily simple it was, with the right tool, to open a D lock. Took the guy about 30 seconds.



With a Bic pen, presumably ?


----------



## Big John (7 Apr 2021)

No, they used a proper lock picking tool that apparently you can purchase online. They knew what they were doing and obviously knew how to use the tool but the fact that they opened two top of the range Kryptonite locks was worrying. We had four business safes at work (long story but I won't bore you) and we lost the keys to get in them. Had to legally employ a safe cracker at great expense. I thought he'd be with us best part of the day trying to get in them - these were well known makes of safe, Chubb for example, and about 4 feet high. Took him less than an hour to do all four. Cost us £600. Not bad work if you can get it, eh?


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Apr 2021)

iggypop37 said:


> only bike of mine Ive ever caught anyone trying to nick was a folding 26 inch wheel dahon . they'd damn near got through the cheap cable lock. Its now in the back of my car under a blanket. Sister in London has had dozens nicked.


Dozens?
Any pattern to them?
Not a cheap cable lock I hope.


----------



## Badger_Boom (8 Apr 2021)

[/QUOTE]


rb58 said:


> The chain goes round two bikes, so even if they can break the ground anchor, it's still going to require a huge effort, and a lot of noise, to break the chain.


Noise and effort are a bit of a red herring sadly. A friend lost a motorbike secured to a ground anchor. They had no choice but to site it in a front garden (it was a rented shared property). Thieves simply rocked up in the early hours with a van, manpower and an angle grinder. It probably took seconds to cut it free and they just hoofed it into the van and buggered off. It was never seen again. It probably was noisy, but not loud enough to wake anyone.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (8 Apr 2021)

I don't remember seeing this thread before, and I immediately recognised the two photos with the yellow, orange cryptonite locks and my Reynolds 351 single speed bike 







I still use the yellow lock which is about 2kg together with an Abus Granit-X Plus 540 230mm.

I only take them on my Surly Ogre do it all bike when I have to go into town or to the shops.




Yeah, I'm a bit paranoid  But I have to say that I don't mind carrying the weight for 2 miles each way, I can relax while I do my errands.

It's funny to see the look on people faces when I start locking up the bike and they have just a thin cable with them....

The technique I was trying to show on the first two original photos can't be used with newer bikes, the tubing is thicker and the locks aren't big enough for that, but the idea behind was not to leave any room for a mini jack, having said that, I've never seeing a report of mini jacks being used in the UK and nowadays thieves use angle grinders.

I keep my bikes bihind locked doors but also with a massive chain anchored to the concrete floor.


----------



## weareHKR (8 Apr 2021)

Big John said:


> Cost us £600. Not bad work if you can get it, eh?


Cracking work...


----------



## Big John (8 Apr 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/jZtNEC1uGg4


Thankfully the guy doesn't explain chapter and verse how to pick the lock but you see him do it. Lock? What lock?


----------



## mjr (9 Apr 2021)

Big John said:


> Thankfully the guy doesn't explain chapter and verse how to pick the lock but you see him do it. Lock? What lock?


An expert, with the ideal tools and an ideal grip on an empty lock, still takes 55s to do the big and 45s to do the small. Like he says, it's probably secure enough for most people for now. Before long, we'll have cheap locks that undo with a radio tag or our phones and all picking attacks will be gone. Instead, we'll be worrying about the lock battery going flat... or the cheap handheld mini plasma cutters.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (9 Apr 2021)

Big John said:


> View: https://youtu.be/jZtNEC1uGg4
> 
> 
> Thankfully the guy doesn't explain chapter and verse how to pick the lock but you see him do it. Lock? What lock?



Fortunately 99.9% of bike thieves don't have the skills to pick a lock like these.


----------



## CharleyFarley (25 Apr 2021)

I'm in Florida, and bike thieves around here look for unlocked bikes parked outside homes, and just ride off with them. I'm not in the city, though, where most bikes are stolen. I have two bikes in a locked building attached to my home. Each of the bikes has a heavy duty cable lock through the wheels and attached to other things such as a hand cart (dolly). When I'm out on a ride, and I stop at a fast food place for coffee, I have a heavy duty 'D' lock for my fat bike. It fits perfectly around the tire and rim; that makes it unridable. A cable is attached to the 'D' lock to be wrapped around a post. Then I sit inside the fast food place where I can watch the bike in case someone takes an interest in it. I am also armed in case I should have to deal with a belligerent thief. As careful as we may be in securing our bikes, some thieves carry battery-powered grinders that can cut through a chain or 'D' lock in seconds. No self-respecting thief is going to carry bolt cutters.

I also registered my bikes with the local police who photograph the bikes, record the serial numbers and put a sticker on the seat tube. The officer who did my bikes said that if a thief takes the bike, he will likely remove the sticker. There might be a very slim chance if it's stolen and I report it, immediately, and a cop happens to see it and stop the guy, I might get it back, but most likely I'll never see it again. Bike thefts in Florida run around a million a year, and very, very few are ever recovered. Bike insurance is prohibitive. The last time I checked it was going to cost $100 [£71.50] a year. My fat bike cost me $1,700 [£1,225]. It will be five years old, this year, and I have no idea what it's current value is. It's not really worth insuring it.


----------



## Drago (1 May 2021)

A nice "Armed Response" sign for your premises. Moderately loose gun laws in your state, so the local light fingered may believe it. 

Similarly, an NRA decal on each bike is a nice adornment.


----------



## battered (16 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Similarly, an NRA decal on each bike is a nice adornment.


I rather like the notion of having a sticker on my bike saying "NRA - you can have my bike when you pry it out of my cold, dead hands" but I doubt anyone would be coming out of a cafe and strolling up to a _bleu mistrale_Bianchi in full Rapha and packing a Colt 45.


----------



## battered (16 May 2021)

mjr said:


> An expert, with the ideal tools and an ideal grip on an empty lock, still takes 55s to do the big and 45s to do the small. Like he says, it's probably secure enough for most people for now.


I bet I can get a cordless disc cutter/angle grinder (£80 in Screwfix) through either in less than a minute, and I'm no expert. As the guy says above with the motorbike, 2 men can lift a motorbike into a van in a couple of minutes, so if they want it enough, they will. The only hope is that somebody strolling round a city in a van with an angle grinder is very definitely "going equipped" so this may be a deterrent to all but the most determined. In addition, in our favour, most people don't know the difference between an expensive bike and not.


----------



## DaveReading (16 May 2021)

battered said:


> In addition, in our favour, most people don't know the difference between an expensive bike and not.



Whenever I lock my bike up, I hope they can.


----------



## battered (16 May 2021)

My pal has a Pinarello Dogma. I have a Decathlon bike that cost Eu 800 when I bought it 15 years ago. The other day we got back to his place and left the bikes in his back yard. I did remark that if anyone climbed over the wall and nicked my bike over his, I would be seriously brassed off.


----------



## mjr (16 May 2021)

battered said:


> I bet I can get a cordless disc cutter/angle grinder (£80 in Screwfix) through either in less than a minute, and I'm no expert.


Then you may have a promising youtube career ahead of you, but it may take a while to make back the cost of the cutter.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 May 2021)

DaveReading said:


> Whenever I lock my bike up, I hope they can.


yep - me too - may seem self interested but when I lock my various self-builds around London I bank on crooks appreciating the many many better pickings.
In any case I think most thieves, or at least the ones with angle grinders, know the difference. I know someone who the other week had a black surly long haul trucker knicked in london. Not a flash looking bike at all but seems to me that the crooks had an idea that as equipped he had paid almost £2,000 for it. He had only had it for three weeks. Knicked from a London hospital estate - must have been loads of CCTV around. Not odd at the moment of course for folks to be in masks though.


----------



## chris667 (1 Jun 2022)

My feelings on this are complicated. I have owned really exotic bikes in the past, but I ride ordinary ones now. 

Some things I have found useful to remember:


Quick releases of any kind are rubbish for a bike you leave in town. The bike I use for town has nutted axles, which makes it look cheap. They are Exage hubs, made in Japan about 30 years ago. Very good quality, but they look cheap. That's an important detail.
If you have two locks, your bike is a harder prospect to steal.
Having to reattach wheels and accessories makes you vulnerable to being mugged when you unlock them. A mate of mine had his bike stolen when he was unlocking it. A group of lads just came and took it when he unlocked it. Always unlock and go as fast as you can, don't hang about.
Motorcycle chains are far stronger than any D-lock, but not practical to carry. If I find myself commuting to one spot in a city, I leave a chain around the stand where I leave my bike. I have a D-lock on the bike, which is OK if you're nipping into a shop for a minute. When you get to town, you can lock up with better security.
Really thick motorcycle chains will easily dent butted steel tubes.
The single best thing you can do is make your bike look like more effort and less reward compared to the one next to it.
A friend of mine had her Bike Friday stolen from Manchester. The thieves cut the bike stand and made off with the stand and all bikes attached.
I would like to say there is no worse advice than chaining your bike to a radiator. It would be easy to remove a bike attached to a radiator, and then as well as a stolen bike you have to deal with a flooded house.

Hope that isn't too ranty, but I spent many years thinking about this.


----------



## CharleyFarley (1 Jun 2022)

chris667 said:


> My feelings on this are complicated. I have owned really exotic bikes in the past, but I ride ordinary ones now.
> 
> Some things I have found useful to remember:
> 
> ...



Some thieves will steal anything. Last year I went out on a 20-mile run, and a couple of miles from home I saw a ghost bike chained to a safety railing by the roadside. On my way back home, I saw the wheels had been stolen. No respect at all, not even for the dead.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Jun 2022)

I spotted a double-locked run of the mill hybrid in a local-ish High St the other day. The owner had diligently locked it through frame and back wheel with one lock, plus through the front wheel with a second chain. Someone had nicked the saddle and crankset instead! 
It really isn't worth risking leaving any bike on-street that is worth more than a round of drinks. My chain and Abloy padlock (forget trying to pick one of those!) cost at least as much as the bike it's securing.


----------



## chris667 (18 Jun 2022)

Quick releases have little going for them with regards to town bikes. Another thing where the racers have ruined stuff for the rest of us by making bikes "higher performance" with features that make no sense.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2022)

chris667 said:


> Quick releases have little going for them with regards to town bikes. Another thing where the racers have ruined stuff for the rest of us by making bikes "higher performance" with features that make no sense.



Cheap enough to replace them with these


----------



## Gwylan (19 Jun 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Cheap enough to replace them with these
> 
> View attachment 649499



+1 
Hope it just slows them down


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Jun 2022)

chris667 said:


> Quick releases have little going for them with regards to town bikes. Another thing where the racers have ruined stuff for the rest of us by making bikes "higher performance" with features that make no sense.


Chris - would you care to help us understand (by explaining) why your second sentence itself makes any 'sense'? Do you think QRs are the 'work of the devil'?
Anyway, who would run wheels of any value on a "town bike" which they are going to lock up in a place with public access?


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Cheap enough to replace them with these
> 
> View attachment 649499



I use similar skewers on my Van Nicholas


----------



## chris667 (20 Jun 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Cheap enough to replace them with these


As opposed to nutted axles, which need a tool to unfasten them at no extra cost? Why have you got to spend more in order to add that functionality?

There's nothing intrinsically worse about nutted axles. Or put it another way. Why is a quick release with an optional accessory better?

We have it all wrong in this country. If the cycling industry wanted to make bikes that were good for general purpose transport it could (just look at the Dutch!) but no, we have to buy bikes that take all their cues from racing. No mudguards. No thought about chain protection. And they look flash! All those little bits of bling are actively undesirable when you are leaving your bike in town.

What mugs we are.


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Jun 2022)

Unadulterated cobblers; and people (we) are not mugs, any more than you are, Chris.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2022)

chris667 said:


> As opposed to nutted axles, which need a tool to unfasten them at no extra cost? Why have you got to spend more in order to add that functionality?
> 
> There's nothing intrinsically worse about nutted axles. Or put it another way. Why is a quick release with an optional accessory better?
> 
> ...



Yebbut try finding decent hubs/wheels with 'nutted' axles these days, they're only on the cheapest cruddiest wheels, What I've done in the past has been to get hold of nice Maillard 'wide flange' hubs from trashed wheels then stripped polished and rebuilt them and then get them laced up onto rims but at the time I was friends with a couple of guys at Cyclemagic in Leicester (sadly closed now) and had access to their warehouse of unwanted bikes (had a couple of frames too)
The last pair I had done my wheelbuilder (John at Bob Warner Cycles) reckoned they were amongst the smoothest running hubs he'd ever seen and asked if they were NOS and was quite shocked when I told him I'd salvaged them and rebuilt them myself.


----------



## chris667 (20 Jun 2022)

Oh, is Cyclemagic finished? That's a shame. Roger really helped me once. Real Aladdin's cave.

It's sad really. We are sort of stuck with what we have and it's rubbish.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2022)

chris667 said:


> Oh, is Cyclemagic finished? That's a shame. Roger really helped me once. Real Aladdin's cave.
> 
> It's sad really. We are sort of stuck with what we have and it's rubbish.



Yep they went a while back, never really knew Roger much, my mate there was Simon (the really tall bloke)


----------



## Gunk (3 Sep 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> Chris - would you care to help us understand (by explaining) why your second sentence itself makes any 'sense'? Do you think QRs are the 'work of the devil'?
> Anyway, who would run wheels of any value on a "town bike" which they are going to lock up in a place with public access?



I do!


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Sep 2022)

I asked: "Anyway, who would run wheels of any value on a "town bike" which they are going to lock up in a place with public access?"


Gunk said:


> I use similar skewers on my Van Nicholas . . . . and I run expensive wheels on my 'town bike'.


Tell me you lock and leave your van Nicholas with expensive wheels routinely in a public place. Bike Security v2.


----------



## roley poley (3 Sep 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> I asked: "Anyway, who would run wheels of any value on a "town bike" which they are going to lock up in a place with public access?"
> 
> Tell me you lock and leave your van Nicholas with expensive wheels routinely in a public place. Bike Security v2.



i do but only when i can see it from the cafe as i eat


----------



## Gunk (3 Sep 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> I asked: "Anyway, who would run wheels of any value on a "town bike" which they are going to lock up in a place with public access?"
> 
> Tell me you lock and leave your van Nicholas with expensive wheels routinely in a public place. Bike Security v2.


----------



## neil_merseyside (3 Sep 2022)

Gunk said:


> View attachment 659876
> 
> 
> View attachment 659877



Shame that frame is too small or that would be worth the 2 mins it would take me to take it! At least do the wheel as well as the frame (rear best) to the stand, and have a cable looped trough the other.


----------



## Gunk (4 Sep 2022)

The wheels have security skewers


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Sep 2022)

Do you feel lucky? Clearly you do.
Are the D-lock and security skewers sufficent mitigation of risk? I guess it is for you and the neighbourhood you live in and your extent of trust in fellow (hu)man.
Would you be sad if you lost your beloved?


----------



## Gunk (4 Sep 2022)

Yes, yes, yes and yes


----------

